# installing a keylogger through email



## Bobp123 (Jun 11, 2007)

ok here is my problem, i cant seem to send my keylogger through the email, everytme i get a mailer daemon sayin that it cant be sent because of a virus that cant be fixed, i have tried putting it into a word doc that didnt work, and i tried putting that doc file into a compressed rar file, didnt work???? I am using perfect keylogger, and i need to send to an aol email account...the way i think ot might work is somehow changing the extension without changing the file, or compressing the exe and dll files...i will send from any service that will work, gmail, yahoo, hotmail...any help would be appreciated, oh and the logger has been binded with a jpeg image file and has a changed icon to look like a jpeg, thanks in advance...


----------



## PabloTeK (Jun 11, 2007)

Hacking with a keylogger? It's not allowed to be discussed under the forum rules.


----------



## Bobp123 (Jun 11, 2007)

oh no no i am not trying to hack with a keylogger, I am trying to install it on my sons computer who lives away from me, i am not trying to hack...


----------



## MrCool0760 (Jun 11, 2007)

still cant talk because then some random person who wanted to hack would now know how

and also, shouldnt you're son get a little privacy if hes not even living with u


----------



## Bobp123 (Jun 11, 2007)

well my son isn't really that old and i want to make sure he isnt doing anything stupid, so please can anyone help me? thanks


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jun 11, 2007)

Bobp123 said:


> oh no no i am not trying to hack with a keylogger, I am trying to install it on my sons computer who lives away from me, i am not trying to hack...



Look, if this is a parental divorce situation, then there are other methods and other places to talk about it. I went through things in comparison to this, don't do it. If you suspect something, a confrontation would be appropriate. Just don't soil the forum with this, it reflects on us. This will more than likely be shortly deleted. Read the rules next time.


----------



## slaphappylinksys (Jun 11, 2007)

if your sons not that old what is he doing with a computer of his own i didnt get my own computer untill i was 20 and trust me no matter what settings you put in place he will get around them and if its porn your worried about googles the magic word its called "the talk"


----------



## magicman (Jun 11, 2007)

> *Forum Rules *
> 
> 2. Discussions which actively encourage illegal hacking/malicious harm to computers/networks is prohibited (this includes discussion surrounding use of proxy servers)



Three people have just told you to read the rules. Now it's my turn.

Thread Closed.


----------

